# Pictures of your wet maltese



## 4everjack

Is it possible to start a thread of our malts wet?? Jackson looks totally different when he is wet obviously lol. Just wondering what your malts look like wet? His snout looks long to me but then again he is the only malt I ever had so I really wouldn't know...

Ps: he is not quite wet anymore in this pic but can you tell if is his snout is long or on the shorter side?


----------



## 4everjack

*Jackson*

Semi wet


----------



## Furbabies mom

Here is Laurel zooming around after her bath. I don t have a pic of Dewey all wet . He looks so little and skinny to me.
http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums...B-A303-E86F57BF78E8-5050-00001516C2EBFA4D.mp4


----------



## 4everjack

Thanks for sharing Deborah!! So cute lol


----------



## Sylie

Furbabies mom said:


> Here is Laurel zooming around after her bath. I don t have a pic of Dewey all wet . He looks so little and skinny to me.
> http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums...B-A303-E86F57BF78E8-5050-00001516C2EBFA4D.mp4


I love the way she dries herself on your white silk sofa :w00t:


----------



## eiksaa

Sylie said:


> I love the way she dries herself on your white silk sofa :w00t:


Haha, yes!


----------



## IvysMom

LOL @ Laurel! Your poor white sofa!! How do you keep it looking so beautiful??

I used to let my first Malt Holly air dry in the summertime and she would get the zoomies too right after her bath and race around and rub all over the rug. Ivy hasn't had that opportunity yet, I always blow her dry before putting her down after a bath.


----------



## Furbabies mom

IvysMom said:


> LOL @ Laurel! Your poor white sofa!! How do you keep it looking so beautiful??
> 
> I used to let my first Malt Holly air dry in the summertime and she would get the zoomies too right after her bath and race around and rub all over the rug. Ivy hasn't had that opportunity yet, I always blow her dry before putting her down after a bath.


I usually don't allow them to dry on my sofa, I take them from the tub to the grooming table. Hardy will dry himself on the bottom of my drapes, violet uses the area rug, and Dewey just runs and runs. If I do allow them to "pre dry" it doesn't take as long to blow dry them!


----------



## Pearls Mom

*Laurel video...*



Furbabies mom said:


> Here is Laurel zooming around after her bath. I don t have a pic of Dewey all wet . He looks so little and skinny to me.
> http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums...B-A303-E86F57BF78E8-5050-00001516C2EBFA4D.mp4


Oh my, don't you worry about her jumping off the sofa? My Lucy broke her leg when she was 8 months old jumping off the couch.


----------



## Furbabies mom

No she's jumping onto a soft padded carpet. It would be nice if they didn't 't jump, but they do(except Dewey) .


----------



## hoaloha

I think they look so funny when wet! I definitely prefer the dry look.


----------



## 4everjack

Marisa I agree with you lol!! But Obi is still cute


----------



## MoonDog

Wet Griffin. I think this was the first bath I gave him.


----------



## Johita

Here is Aolani conditioning his locks


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Bath time Maddie! We will be revisiting this look tomorrow!


----------



## The A Team

Just before the dreaded bath:












...and during it:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

I let maizy air dry too she loves it its her fun after the dreaded bath and before the dreaded blow dry!!! She hits all the pillows off our bed and off our sofa so much fun to watch :HistericalSmiley:!!

Here is Maizy in the bath after a muddy walk and after!!!:w00t:


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Tiffany looks really funny in the bath...I think she looks like what would happen if Gandalf from Lord of the Rings and an alien had a dogbaby together. I will warn you, this picture is terrifying!










But then she looks so sweet when she gets dried off. This is the after pic.


----------



## 4everjack

Christie that is the same look Jackson has but you are right when he dries he is so cute!!! Like two differ dogs lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese

So cute!!

Here are my contributions




























A soggy Elena


----------



## Lili 1

Lili after playing in the mud...






Lili after bath...






Lili dryclean!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

This is Milo and Mimi's first bath...before and after. Milo is the top two pictures and Mimi is the bottom two pictures.


----------



## cyndrae

*Lilly and Daisy Wet*

Here is Lilly and Daisy wet. 

Lilly:









Daisy:


----------



## kaeco510

This thread makes me smile... I needed this today!

This is my little bugger during her first bath








And after, doing her best burrito impression









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4everjack

This was a great thread and I have enjoyed viewing the pics.


----------



## shellbeme

Rocky:


----------



## Mia's Grammy

Oh my this is a great thread :good post - perfect. I need to take bath pics this week I don't think I have any.  Please post more pics! :Waiting:


----------



## Lili 1

Yes, this bevor/ after picts ar so funny! good idea!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946

Wet Mia


----------



## lydiatug

I don't have any either, but I adore seeing yours!!! Lexie always rolled around in a towel and zoomed everywhere, but as soon as I said the word, she'd go straight to her grooming area and sit quietly waiting for her blow dry. Bayleigh is a little strange and rubs on walls, desks, etc...not sure how she expects to get dry that way.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

Wet Sophie 







She looks so sad when she's all wet, but so cute at the same time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom

Ivy's turn:


Oh the humiliation...










After bath...but I'm still sad. A Cheerio would make me not sad anymore.



Happy again! And clean!


----------



## Sylie

MiMi wet


----------



## Snowbody

Here are a few I just took of Tyler last night at bath time in his drowned rat look. You can see his opinion of baths in the second one


----------



## TLR

Here's Ben loving his bath!!!
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/...E-8FC3-E1DC86117F6F-6671-000016B354F9ED89.jpg
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/...0-8292-B86A75FF3028-6671-000016B34C6EC4C6.jpg


----------



## eiksaa

Here's Gustave. It's not his favorite look. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla

I actually took one today


----------



## Ryder's Mom

Here is a very wet Ryder!


----------

